# Arras, France 2011 Expo



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi 

Is anyone attending the Arras Expo in France on 26th June 2011?
I know it is the same date as Doncaster.....

Here is the link below.....

REPTILEXPO 2011 - Le plus grand évènement terrariophile de France

Give me a shout if anyone is going...... :2thumb:


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Khanidge (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats a shame its on the same day as Donny. Thats not to far for me probly about 4 hours driving. It looks like a good Show.


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes unfortanate same time as Donny, we are going to Arras...just wondered if anyone else was......?


----------

